# Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?



## David23 (14. November 2009)

*Hallo Angler...*

*da ich die Jenzi Artini mein eigen nennen darf (5 verschiedene Spitzen), jedoch noch nie die Swingtip ausprobiert habe und da auch keine Erfahrung habe, wollt ich einfach mal fragen: Wie geht das?*
*Was muss ich beachten? *
*Futterkorb? *
*Stellung der Rute?*
*Wann schlage ich an?*
*Über Zuspruch wäre ich echt dankbar...*


----------



## RheinBarbe (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/friedfischangeln/traum-ploetzen-ruteundrolle-2009.html


----------



## David23 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Okay richtig geiles Video#r#g
jetzt weiß ich das Schwingspitzenangeln richtig erfolgreich sein kann, meine Fragen werden jedoch nur noch mehr....
Was ist das für ein Gummi an der Rolle?
Wie feucht muss das Futter sein?


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Das Gummi ist wohl dazu da, dass er immer den Futterplatz anschmeisst. 

Umso schneller der Fluss fliesst, desto feuchter das Futter.


----------



## derNershofer (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

also als montage würde ich ein wirbel aufziehen an den dann den futterkorb ein hängen, dann eine perle, als letztes einen wirbel festknoten und an den dann das vorfach
die rute würde ich immer in 90° zur schnur legen dann erkennst du die bisse am besten


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Die Montagen bindest du genauso wie beim Pickern. Der einzige Unterschied ist die sensiblere Bissanzeige der Schwinge.#h


----------



## Andal (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*



derNershofer schrieb:


> die rute würde ich immer in 90° zur schnur legen dann erkennst du die bisse am besten



Stimmts, du hast keinen blassen Schimmer vom Angeln mit der Schwingspitze!?


----------



## zander-ralf (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Nershofer, Du verwechselst gerade Schwingspitze mit einer Feederrute! Mit der Schwingspitze auf Schleie, an einem ruhigen See, ist ein sehr feines, hochinteressantes Angeln.
Lass dir das mal von einem "Spezi" erklären.#6


----------



## derNershofer (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

ohhh jetzte war ich gerade beim feedern


----------



## David23 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*



derNershofer schrieb:


> ohhh jetzte war ich gerade beim feedern


 
Ist doch nicht schlimm; ich weiß noch weniger :c

@Andal und zander-ralf: hoffentlich könntet ihr so freundlich sein, und mich so einem Spezi vorstellen....denn gerade zum Schleinenangeln habe ich mir das vorgestellt..


----------



## zander-ralf (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Na klar, David!
Dann komme mal am Freitag den 20. November um 14.00Uhr an den Tjücher-Moortun in Upgant-Schott/Ostfriesland.
Die Jahreszeit ist zwar nicht so berauschend für's Schleienangeln aber mein Kumpel Bernie sitzt da pauschal jeden Freitag bis in den Dezember hinein mit "Schwinge".  
Bring eine ordentliche Pulle Grog mit; dann zeigt der Dir wie's läuft.#6

Ps.: Die Anfahrtstrecke lohnt sich hoffentlich. Vielleicht schaue ich auch vorbei und bringe Dir ein paar Original-Matjes mit!:m

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Na klar, David!
> Dann komme mal am Freitag den 20. November um 14.00Uhr an den Tjücher-Moortun in Upgant-Schott/Ostfriesland.
> Die Jahreszeit ist zwar nicht so berauschend für's Schleienangeln aber mein Kumpel Bernie sitzt da pauschal jeden Freitag bis in den Dezember hinein mit "Schwinge".
> Bring eine ordentliche Pulle Grog mit; dann zeigt der Dir wie's läuft.#6
> ...





Sind ja bloss 726 km. :g


:q:q:q:q


Bis zu mir sind es leider auch 760 km.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## zander-ralf (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Tja, was machen wir denn nun?
Ich kenne keine "Schwingspitzen-Profis" im Schwarzwald!:q
Vielleicht hat Andal noch eine Idee. 
Das funktioniert nur "learning by doing"!|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Ich würde sagen David fragt und wir antworten.
So entsteht dann womöglich ein "Anleitung-zum-Schwingspitzen-angeln" Trööt.:m


|wavey:


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*



Andal schrieb:


> Stimmts, du hast keinen blassen Schimmer vom Angeln mit der Schwingspitze!?



Was soll an der Aussage mit den 90° so falsch sein?! Spätestens wenn du nen TargetBoard einsetzt, um auch minimale Bisse erkennen zu können, wird es kaum anders gehen!
Also sowas meine ich: http://www.ehmanns.de/produkt_info.php?p_id=739&PHPSESSID=7498cdd47abde002d330efed84aaebfc


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Andal (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Weil man noch nicht mal beim Feedern mit 90° arbeitet. Der Weg für den Anhieb wird dadurch erheblich verkürzt.

Und zum  how to do. Es ist einfaches, sehr sensibles Grundangeln, mit der feinsten Bissanzeige. Alles was man wirklich lernen muss, ist sanftes Auswerfen und bloß keine hektischen Anhiebe machen. Es sei denn man will, dass sich die Schwinge überschlägt und garstigen Tüddel macht!


----------



## zander-ralf (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Lulatsch, ich sage immer wieder: je mehr Technik eingesetzt wird, desto mehr eigene Instinkte verkümmern.
Nur die sensible Spitze reicht völlig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Zum Angeln mit der Schwinge brauche ich kein Targetboard. Der Ausschlag ist sehr deutlich auch wenn die Fische zögerlich beissen.
Beim Feedern oder Pickern ist ein Targetboard manchmal angebracht. Durch die Vorspannung der Spitze ist es mitunter schwer einzuschätzen ob sie nicht doch ein wenig weiter gebogen ist.:g


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Ach und bevor ich es vergesse der Winkel von Rutenspitze zur Einwurfstelle sollte 30 - 50Grad betragen.
Das heisst der offene Winkel zwischen Angler am Rutenende und abgehender Schnur an der Schwinge Richtung Köder sollte zw. 150 und 130 Grad betragen.

In diesem "Fenster" sieht man die Schwinge und natürlich die Bisse am besten.



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## David23 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Na klar, David!
> Dann komme mal am Freitag den 20. November um 14.00Uhr an den Tjücher-Moortun in Upgant-Schott/Ostfriesland.
> Die Jahreszeit ist zwar nicht so berauschend für's Schleienangeln aber mein Kumpel Bernie sitzt da pauschal jeden Freitag bis in den Dezember hinein mit "Schwinge".
> Bring eine ordentliche Pulle Grog mit; dann zeigt der Dir wie's läuft.#6
> ...


 


|kopfkratist aber ziemlich weit

|kopfkratwas ist nochmal grog? ich bin kaffeetrinker

|kopfkratsag mal fängt der viele Schleien um diese Jahreszeiten?

Fragen über Fragen.....und doch kein Ende#d


----------



## David23 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ach und bevor ich es vergesse der Winkel von Rutenspitze zur Einwurfstelle sollte 30 - 50Grad betragen.
> Das heisst der offene Winkel zwischen Angler am Rutenende und abgehender Schnur an der Schwinge Richtung Köder sollte zw. 150 und 130 Grad betragen.
> 
> In diesem "Fenster" sieht man die Schwinge und natürlich die Bisse am besten.
> ...


 
|bigeyes|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat |peinlich;+;+;+;+;+;+#q


----------



## Heilbutt (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*



David23 schrieb:


> |kopfkratist aber ziemlich weit
> 
> |kopfkratwas ist nochmal grog? ich bin kaffeetrinker
> 
> ...


 

Grog :
Rum muß, Zucker kann, Wasser braucht nicht ....

ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen !?! :q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## David23 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Grog :
> Rum muß, Zucker kann, Wasser braucht nicht ....
> 
> ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen !?! :q
> ...


 

Na sag ich doch, Franke und Schwabe müssen halt zusammenhalten


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*



David23 schrieb:


> |bigeyes|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat |peinlich;+;+;+;+;+;+#q




Nicht verstanden??#d

Soll heissen die Ruten spitze zeigt fast in Richtung Köder. Aber nur fast. Du musst sie ja auch sehen.


#6


----------



## David23 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht verstanden??#d
> 
> Soll heissen die Ruten spitze zeigt fast in Richtung Köder. Aber nur fast. Du musst sie ja auch sehen.
> 
> ...


 

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|licht|stolz:


----------



## zander-ralf (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Moin David,

habe mich gerade als Entwicklungshelfer für Schwaben beworben!:m

Kennst Du echt keinen Grog???? Unglaublich!!!
Ich glaube fast Du willst mich ver*****en!?|kopfkrat

Ps.: Ich hatte schon geschrieben, dass es jetzt nicht die beste Zeit ist für Schleien.


----------



## David23 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

du ich sag es dir ganz ehrlich: Ich trinke kaum Alkohol, mal ab und zu ein Bier aber sonst nichts...selbst mit dem Viertele kannst mich jagen....klar habe ich den Begriff schon gehört aber ich hatte keine Ahnung was die einzelnen Komponenten sind....also vielleicht täscuh ich mich aber Grog wird hier nicht so oft getrunken.....?????|kopfkrat

Aber zurück zum Thema.....ich habe Fragen über Fragen....
Wie fischt man den mit einer Schwingspitze in einem Fluss????

Was wären den die besten Montagen???

Schnurstärke......eher mit oder ohne Dehnung????

Und zum Schluß....ich habe eine 12 Fuß lange Karpfenrute, 2lbs, könnte ich diese zur Schwingspitzrute umbauen um auf Schleien zu fischen????

@ Andal: Ich habe deine Fibel zum Grundangeln mit großem Interesse gelesen...dazu eine Frage....fischt du sehr viel mit der Schwinge...wenn ja wo und mit welchem Erfolg?

Ich löchere euch mit Fragen....aber wie lehrte uns schon die Sesamstrasse: wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm!!!


|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## zander-ralf (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Moin David,

dann wollen wir mal.
Also im Fluss solltest Du eine Feederrute oder einen Winkelpicker benutzen. Das sind meistens drei oder vierteilige Steckruten mit sehr dünnen Ringen. Je nach Strömung wird eine geeignete Rutenspitze gewählt. Meistens stehen drei Spitzen bei einer Rute zur Auswahl. Diese Ruten sind ca. 3,5m lang.
Ein Winkelpicker ist kürzer, aber ähnlich aufgebaut.
Beim "Winkelpicken" wird an Stelle des Futterkorbes ein Birnenblei (Gewicht je nach Strömung) eingehängt.
Die Schwingspitze kann in Prinzip an jeder Rute nachträglich installiert werden. Ich empfehle eine zweiteilige, nicht zu harte Spinnrute (2,7m). Der Spitzenring wird gegen einen Spezialring mit Innengewinde ausgetauscht. 
Darauf wird ein etwa 5cm langer, dünner Gummischlauch mit einem Schraubnippel gesetzt. Am anderen Ende des Schlauches sitzt die eigentliche Schwingspitze. Die Spitze kann also frei am Gummi hin und her pendeln und dient so als Bißanzeige. Ein Durchlaufröhrchen wird mit einem 10 -20gr Blei bestückt (ähnlich wie beim Winkelpicker).
Die Rute wird so aufgestellt, dass sie in Richtung Köder zeigt. Die Schnur wird nun soweit gespannt, dass die Schwingspitze ganz leicht angehoben wird. Sie steht dann etwa in einem Winkel von 60-70° nach unten und schon der kleinste Biss wird sehr sensibel angezeigt.
Du kannst Dir sicherlich vorstellen, dass das im Fließgewässer eher nicht funktioniert.
Die Schwingspitze ist ideal im stehenden Gewässer; am besten bei wenig oder keinem Wind. Mit keiner anderen Methode habe ich in Teichen und Seen mehr Schleien und große Weißfische (Feedern?|kopfkrat) gefangen.

Vielleicht kannst Du damit etwas anfangen. Probiere es einfach aus!#6

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## David23 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

#r Hey da hat man kaum noch Fragen, Ralf, Vielen Dank....warum ist eigentlich das Schwingspitzenangeln auf Schleien so erfolgreich??


----------



## zander-ralf (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Moin David,

warum möchtest Du wissen?
Weil die Schleien, inbesondere die Kaliber ab 1kg, sehr vorsichtig sind. Schon eine vertikale Vorfachschnur wird oft, bei Flossenberührung, mit dem "großen Abflug" bestraft.
Beim Angeln mit Schwingspitze liegt das gesamte Vorfach und eine längere Strecke der Hauptschnur absolut horizontal.
Die Gefahr der Berührung ist kaum gegeben. Ausserdem liegt der Köder sehr natürlich da. Ein Rotwurm kombiniert mit zwei Maden wirkt anscheinend sehr interessant am Boden. Wenn man dann noch gezielt mit Made (nicht zu viel!) anfüttert, wird die Schleie nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.

Jetzt ist aber auch gut! 
Sonst schreibe ich bald ein Buch.:m
Den Erfolg musst Du Dir sowieso selbst verdienen.:q 

Allerbest ut Oostfriesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## David23 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin David,
> 
> warum möchtest Du wissen?
> Weil die Schleien, inbesondere die Kaliber ab 1kg, sehr vorsichtig sind. Schon eine vertikale Vorfachschnur wird oft, bei Flossenberührung, mit dem "großen Abflug" bestraft.
> ...


 

Ach komm, wenn ich meine erste Schleie damit fange, gehört dir der ewige Ruhm einen neuen Schüler herangezogen zu haben.....Wie groß sind denn die Gewässer an denen du angelst?


----------



## zander-ralf (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Moin, Du Schwabe!

Sag mal, bist Du wirklich 30 Jahre alt?
Seit wann angelst Du eigentlich, wenn Du noch nie eine "gold-grüne Lady" gezogen hast?

Ps.: Schicke mal ein paar Gewässer-Bilder mit. Übrigens, bei uns tragen Anfänger eine MILKA-Kappe, haben Zahnlücken und heißen Erik.#6

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Doc Plato (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Und ich sach noch.... Schokolade ist schlecht für die Zähne! Zum Glück wachsen die in dem Alter noch nach!


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin, Du Schwabe!
> 
> Sag mal, bist Du wirklich 30 Jahre alt?
> Seit wann angelst Du eigentlich, wenn Du noch nie eine "gold-grüne Lady" gezogen hast?
> ...



#6
Genau diese Fragen stellten sich mir auch.

Bei so viel Unbedarftheit sind sie sicherlich gerechtfertigt. 

@Ralf 

Hast du schön erklärt.
Mach weiter so so#6.
Ich habe im Moment wenig Zeit hier reinzuschauen.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## David23 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin, Du Schwabe!
> 
> Sag mal, bist Du wirklich 30 Jahre alt?
> Seit wann angelst Du eigentlich, wenn Du noch nie eine "gold-grüne Lady" gezogen hast?
> ...


 

Wer hat gesagt ich hätte nie eine Schleie gefangen????|kopfkrat
Ich habe seit ich ein Kind bin nicht mehr richtig mit der Schwinge gefischt:c, und wollte einfach mal was neues lernen....
Süßer Bub, hoffentlich wird er so ein guter Lehrer wie sein alter Herr:m

Bin ein sehr guter Angler und verdienen mir nebei mit dem Angeln noch ein bißchen Kohle...aber soll ich mich jetzt selbst loben??? Ich will euch auch einen Fisch lassen 

Spaß beiseite, was sagt ihr zu dieser Schwinge???
http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/ruten/sportex-ruten/sportex-multipicker.htm


----------



## Andal (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Die wäre mir zu hart. Sportex eben; fürs Spinnfischen und für Weitwurfkarpfenruten ist das ja o.k., aber für eine Swingtip!?

Außerdem bekommst du um das Geld bei Ebay lockerst die echten Klassiker:

Abu Leger Lite 101
Drennan Leger Master
Hardy Avon Swing
Bruce & Walker Avon
oder eine Hardy R.W. Carp I, auf die du einen Gewindespitzenring montierst.

In bestens erhaltenem Zustand zahlst du dafür so zwischen knapp 100,- und 150,- €.


----------



## zander-ralf (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Moin David,

Erik ("Lücke") ist der Sohn meines Geschäftspartners. 
Ich wäre gerne der Alte!:q 
Leider habe ich aber keine Kinder. 

Andal hat eine saubere Aufstellung von guten Schwingen gemacht. Eine vernünftige Schwinge solltest Du eigentlich für unter 100,-€ bekommen.
Ich persönlich baue mir lieber (wie schon beschrieben) selbst eine. 
Da bin ich vielleicht etwas eigen, aber jedem das seine.:m


----------



## David23 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Nee, wenn ich die Zeit hätte, würde ich mir auch eine selber bauen....

Ja im ebay läuft gerade eine Bruce Walker Avon Trotter...wobei ich denke, dass sie eher zum Posenangeln gedacht ist anstatt zum Schwingspitzangeln...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bruce-Walker-Avo...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item2a02bf295e

die Sportex wurde wärmstens vom Rute & Rolle Team empfohlen.....
http://www.ruteundrolle.de/wunderwaffe-in-weinrot-die-sportex-multipicker-092008

Trotzdem wäre es cool, wenn ihr die rar gesäten Schwingspitzruten bewerten könntet....mal kurz weg von den Klassikern

Nächster Kandidat: https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront


----------



## David23 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Da habe ich auch eine auf ebay Engalnd gefunden..
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150389237813&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Meinungen???


----------



## schorle (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Hallo,
da ich Anfang des Jahres auch auf der Suche nach einer "neuen" Schwingspitzenrute war kann ich dir mal ein paar meiner Eindrücke schildern. Die Frage ist was du mit der "Schwinge" vor hast, auf größere Distanz mit Futterkörbchen, dann ist die Sportex nicht verkehrt oder eine der Cormoran "Schwingen". Die vorgenannten Ruten sind mir für das "klassische" angeln mit wenig Blei auf kurze bis mittlere Distanz zu straff. Willst du eher das "klassische" angeln betreiben, rate auch ich zu einer der von Andal genannten Ruten. Ich habe mir auf Grund seines Rats eine gebrauchte Abu Leger lite 100 zugelegt, diese muß ich zwar, aufgrund von Mißhandlungen des Vorbesitzers |uhoh: , über den Winter etwas aufarbeiten, dafür war der Verkaufspreis allerdings so gering das ich dies gerne in kauf nehme. Wenn es etwas exklusives sein soll kannst du dich auch mal auf der Seite von House of Brunner umsehen.


----------



## David23 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Das Problem ist, dass diese von Andal genannte Rute eher etwas für den Kerl mit dem größeren Geldbeutel ist; ich habe jetzt ein paar Auktionen verfolgt und ich muß sagen, dass sprengt mein Budget...außerdem hasse ich es 60000 Angeln in meinem Keller zu haben...ich habe zur Zeit 3 Lieblinge, die ich hege und pflege...und das muss reichen, weil alles andere pures Vergeuden von Angelmaterial ist....ich will mit dem Zeug fischen und nicht anschauen....
Oh, das sollte jetzt keine Kritik gegen dich oder Andal sein....überhauptnicht... ihr seid klasse gebt mir immer gute Tipps...es artete gerade ein bißchen in allgemeinen Frust aus....ich leite Angelschulungen mit und versuch immer den Neulingen ein Gespür fürs Angeln zu vermitteln....nein da wird, kaum hat man den Fischereischein, die teuerste Shimano - Karpfenrute gekauft und mit 200g Blei rausgepfeffert und gewartet bis ein Biss kommt...manchmal so lange bis man stocksteif gefroren ist....das ist gerade das fazinierende an der Schwingspitzangelei, dieses gewisse feine......
Sag mal wie findest du die Artini von Jenzi und würdest eine 0,22er Mono übertrieben für das feine Schwingspitzangeln finden, wir haben so viele Karpfen im See, dass alles drunter immer eine Materialschlacht werden würde
Grüße David


----------



## zander-ralf (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Moin David,

mit 3 Ruten komme ich nicht klar. Ich habe schon so etwa 25 Ruten. Davon haben aber einige schon locker 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Es sind auch mehrere dabei die ich auf der einen oder anderen Tombola gewonnen haben, eine "handmade" Fliegenrute und eine Karpfenrute.
Es sind auch vier verschiedene "Schwingen" dabei, von denen zwei gleichzeitig auch Spinnruten sind. Die nehme ich oft im Frühherbst mit. Falls auf Schwingspitze nichts läuft baue ich eine um und dann geht's mit kleinem Spinner auf Barsche.

Eine (weiche) 22er Mono ist übrigens ok.


----------



## David23 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Mir eichen drei, weil ich eigentlich nur auf große Friedfische angle (keine Karpfen; sondern Schleie, Döbel, Barbe, Rotauge, Brasse oder Big Point wenn mal in unserem Vereinsgewässer mal ne Karausche gefangen wird)  und da reichen die drei eigentlich...Raubfischangeln ist ma witzig, hat aber auf mich keinen Reiz, Karpfenangeln mache ich auch gerne, aber dann nur mit der Picker oder Stalking...hab jetzt in einem Thread gelesen von einem der hat sich auf das Karpfenangeln mit der Schwinge spezialisiert....wäre auch ein Versuch wert


----------



## trixi-v-h (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Ist die richtige Länge des Vorfaches beim Angeln mit der Schwingspitze genauso wichtig wie bei Feederrute? Ich habe sehr oft kurze ruckartige Bisse. Im Video von Rute&Rolle dagegen sieht man wie die Spitze gleichmässig nach vorn gezogen wird und man damit einen echten Zeitpunkt für den Anhieb hat. Meine verwendeten Vorfächer sind 50cm mit Haken der Grösse 10.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> *Ist die richtige Länge des Vorfaches beim Angeln mit der Schwingspitze genauso wichtig wie bei Feederrute*? Ich habe sehr oft kurze ruckartige Bisse. Im Video von Rute&Rolle dagegen sieht man wie die Spitze gleichmässig nach vorn gezogen wird und man damit einen echten Zeitpunkt für den Anhieb hat. Meine verwendeten Vorfächer sind 50cm mit Haken der Grösse 10.




Grundsätzlich ja. Also mit der Länge experimentieren. In deinem Fall erstmal länger machen.

Die ruckartigen Bisse kommen auch häufig von Schnurschwimmern auf einem vielbesuchten Futterplatz.

Einfache Laufbleimontage?


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## trixi-v-h (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Ja, ich habe einen Karabinerwirbel auf die Schnur gezogen,damit ich zwischen einfachen Blei und einen kleinen Futterkorb wechseln kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Guck mal hier(dann spare ich mir das ganze Geschreibe):

http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/themen/a...ngeln_text/schwingspitzen_text/uebersicht.htm

 evtl. auch mal eine andere Montage versuchen, ansonsten Vorfach  verlängern. 

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## trixi-v-h (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit der Schwingspitze?*

Danke!


----------

